# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Παράσιτα στην TV

## vagroul

Καλημέρα, εχω το εξης πρόβλημα και δεν μπορω να βρω λύση. Στην τηλεόραση του δωματίου μου(samsung με ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη) οταν περναω μπροστά απο την τηλεόραση εχω παράσιτα. Το ιδιο πρόβλημα ειχα και στην τηλεόραση του σαλονιού αλλά με αλλαγή καλωδίου και συντονισμο ξανα λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, τα ιδια εκανα και στου δωματίου αλλά δεν ειδα αλλαγή. Απο την κεραία στην ταράτσα πάει ενα καλώδιο στον διακλαδωτη και μευα στις τηλεοράσεις, το πρόβλημα προέκυψε ξαφνικά πριν 3 μηνες περίπου ενω λειτουργουσαν σωστα για 3 χρόνια. Όταν κουναω το καλώδιο που πάει απο την πριζα στην τηλεόραση μερικες φορές βλέπω βελτίωση για λιγο και μερικές δεν κάνει τίποτα. Καμία ιδέα τι να κοιτάξω;

----------


## chipakos-original

Να δεις το φις της κεραίας που μπαίνει πίσω στην τηλεόρασή σου και ακόμη πιο σωστά να το κόψεις 3 πόντους και να το φτιάξεις ξανά δίνοντας προσοχή στο μπλεντάζ του καλωδίου να γίνει σωστά.

----------


## vagroul

Το έκανα και δεν άλλαξε κάτι, θα παω να πάρω ενα έτοιμο καλώδιο για να σιγουρευτώ. Σ ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το STF-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> θα παω να πάρω ενα έτοιμο καλώδιο για να σιγουρευτώ



Πρόσεξε τι θα αγοράσεις. Κυκλοφορούν κάτι έτοιμα καλώδια που είναι εντελώς της πλάκας, με σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο μπλεντάζ.

----------


## γάτος

Και με κεντρικό αγωγό λίγο παχύτερο της τρίχας!!!

----------


## vagroul

Πιστεύετε και εσείς οτι είναι το καλώδιο; 

Στάλθηκε από το STF-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πιστεύετε και εσείς οτι είναι το καλώδιο; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το STF-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αν είχες εσωτερική κεραία θα υποθέταμε την κεραία σου αφού μεταβάλετε το σήμα όταν περνάς μπροστά από την τηλεόραση.Η μόνιμη εγκατάσταση δεν παθαίνει ζημιές (τουλάχιστον σαν την δική σου) ενώ το καλώδιο της τηλεόρασης φαίνεται ως πιο ένοχο αυτήν την στιγμή.

----------


## vagroul

Τελικά δεν είναι το καλώδιο ο ένοχος, το άλλαξα και συνεχίζει να το κάνει, οπως και στην τηλεόραση του σαλονιού που έδειξε βελτίωση με την αλλαγή του καλωδίου αλλά κάνει και παλι το ίδιο 

Στάλθηκε από το STF-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DGeorge

> ...δεν είναι το καλώδιο ο ένοχος, *το άλλαξα και συνεχίζει να το κάνει*, οπως...



...Το άλλαξες;;;;; Ήταν ετοιματζίδικο (πιθανόν προβληματικό, όπως σου γράφουν), κι έβαλες ένα άλλο 'ετοιματζίδικο' πάλι;
Διευκρίνισε, παρακαλώ, τι είδους αλλαγή έκανες;

Αν θέλεις να φτιάξεις δικό σου καλώδιο κοίταξε εδώ

Αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί, ψάξε στο Google για "σύνδεση καλωδίου κεραίας 75Ω με φις τηλεόρασης". Αναζήτησε VIDEO... Θα σου βγάλει αρκετά!

----------


## her

Πρέπει να μετρηθεί το σήμα με πεδιομετρο. Μάλλον δεν έχεις σχεδόν καθόλου σήμα στην πρίζα απο την κεραία

----------


## chipakos-original

Μήπως έχει γίνει μούφα μέσα στην πρίζα τότε.......πρέπει να γίνει δοκιμή με άλλη συσκευή τηλεόρασης στην ίδια πρίζα.

----------


## DGeorge

> Πρέπει να μετρηθεί το σήμα με πεδιόμετρο. Μάλλον δεν έχεις σχεδόν καθόλου σήμα στην πρίζα από την κεραία



Φοβόμουν να το γράψω αυτό... Δίστασα μετά από τα γραφόμενά του για την τηλεόραση του σαλονιού.
Κατ' εμέ, φίλε Ηρακλή, αν ούτε το χειροποίητο καλώδιο σύνδεσης, που του προτείνω, δεν κάνει δουλειά... Τπ πεδιόμετρο τι να το κάνει; Μόνο Τεχνικός μπορεί να το χειριστεί και να το 'καταλάβει'!

Οπότε, φίλε Βαγγέλη, καλύτερα, φώναξε κάποιον Τεχνικό να σου κάνει μια σωστή δουλειά.
Βλέπεις... Μερικές φορές τα πράγματα μας φαίνονται πολύ απλά! Και είναι... Για όσους έχουν τη γνώση των πραγμάτων αυτών!  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Μπορεί μια μικρή μεν, σημαντική δε -τόση-δα αστοχία- να προκαλεί το όλο πρόβλημα!
Φανταστείτε να κρύβεται σε κάποιο ελάχιστο άνοιγμα των ελασμάτων της πρίζας, από την πολλή χρήση με διάφορα καλώδια/φις! Κι όμως το έχω ικανό να προκαλέσει τέτοιο φαινόμενο/πρόβλημα... :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

γείωση όχι;;

----------

